# On the hunt



## JoeWells (Jan 2, 2020)

Hey guys and gals. I’m brand new to the forum and I’m about to get my daughter a Russian tortoise. I’m wondering where is the absolute best place online to get our new friend? I know captive bread is the way to go but any specific vendors I should go through? Thanks


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Jan 2, 2020)

We have numerous breeders here that ship! Mine was @Carol S and my Russian is a a growing beast!


----------



## JoeWells (Jan 2, 2020)

Wow! He/she is a beast!! Thanks for the info. I messaged her but it looks like three million people are looking for the same thing as me. How long did it take you once you ordered it?


----------



## wellington (Jan 2, 2020)

JoeWells said:


> Wow! He/she is a beast!! Thanks for the info. I messaged her but it looks like three million people are looking for the same thing as me. How long did it take you once you ordered it?


I agree with active members of this forum. They know how to start them right.


----------



## Tom (Jan 2, 2020)

JoeWells said:


> Hey guys and gals. I’m brand new to the forum and I’m about to get my daughter a Russian tortoise. I’m wondering where is the absolute best place online to get our new friend? I know captive bread is the way to go but any specific vendors I should go through? Thanks


I would avoid online brokers, and buy directly from a breeder. I also bought from Carol S and give her an A+. @kanalomele is another A+ breeder/seller that I've personally bought from.


----------



## JoeWells (Jan 3, 2020)

That’s great to know. Thank you for the input. I’ll check into her. I appreciate your time


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Jan 3, 2020)

Carol S was awesome! She puts the torts needs first and is very weather cautious when shipping. Mine ate right after a good post shipping soak! It took me a few weeks from talking to her and getting my tort, but that was due to weather and my work schedule not her!


----------



## JoeWells (Jan 3, 2020)

She did get back to me but she won’t have any tortoises until the spring. I’m waiting to hear back from kanalomele, hopefully she has some stock. Any other breeders you guys know about?


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Jan 3, 2020)

Check out Tortstork I think he has some. I highly recommend him.


----------



## JoeWells (Jan 3, 2020)

Great! Unfortunately, I’m somewhat technologically challenged. This is actually the first forum I’ve been in let alone joined. How would I go about getting in touch with Tortstork? I’m definitely behind the times. I would appreciate any help


----------



## Ben02 (Jan 4, 2020)

I also recommend tortstork, I can’t order from him unfortunately since I’m in the UK but he is a great breeder.


----------



## Maro2Bear (Jan 4, 2020)

JoeWells said:


> Great! Unfortunately, I’m somewhat technologically challenged. This is actually the first forum I’ve been in let alone joined. How would I go about getting in touch with Tortstork? I’m definitely behind the times. I would appreciate any help



Here’s how you get in touch with Mr Tort Stork - https://www.tortstork.com/


----------



## JoeWells (Jan 4, 2020)

Thank you so much for the help. This forum is by far the place to go about anything and everything I need to know about our new housemate. You’ve all been so informative. I truly appreciate it. I’ll give Tortstork a try


----------



## JoeWells (Jan 4, 2020)

Success!! I officially ordered a Russian tortoise hatchling! Tortstork was my man. I couldn’t have found the right one without all your help. Thank you all for everything, this is truly the place to be.


----------



## Maro2Bear (Jan 4, 2020)

JoeWells said:


> Success!! I officially ordered a Russian tortoise hatchling! Tortstork was my man. I couldn’t have found the right one without all your help. Thank you all for everything, this is truly the place to be.



Good Luck!


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Jan 4, 2020)

JoeWells said:


> Success!! I officially ordered a Russian tortoise hatchling! Tortstork was my man. I couldn’t have found the right one without all your help. Thank you all for everything, this is truly the place to be.


Awesome! You won't be disappointed.


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Jan 4, 2020)

Good Luck! I am way too much of a scaredy pants to do Tortstork! But with him and TFO I see tons of success stories!


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Jan 4, 2020)

Blackdog1714 said:


> Good Luck! I am way too much of a scaredy pants to do Tortstork! But with him and TFO I see tons of success stories!


He sells Hatchlings too for people who don't want to go the egg route.


----------



## JoeWells (Jan 4, 2020)

Haha! I was gunna ask why you were scared until I read Todd’s reply. Yea, no eggs for me. Not for my first one at least. He was great. I ordered this morning and he shot me a delivery message within an hour to confirm shipping time. I’m super excited! I did however get a coil bulb for my UV previously until I read about the tort blindness it can cause. I have a new MVB coming tomorrow. I was wondering, will that produce enough heat by itself or do I need the additional heat bulb as well? Open topped habitat and bulb dome will be anywhere from 12’’ to 18’’ away from substrate


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jan 15, 2020)

JoeWells said:


> Success!! I officially ordered a Russian tortoise hatchling! Tortstork was my man. I couldn’t have found the right one without all your help. Thank you all for everything, this is truly the place to be.


Stick around for the life of your tortoise.
Before long you'll be giving advice yourself


----------



## KarenSoCal (Jan 16, 2020)

JoeWells said:


> Open topped habitat



Hello! Do you have your baby yet?

I'm surprised no one has commented on this. You will probably find it impossible to keep in enough heat and humidity in an open topped enclosure. You will need a closed chamber habitat.

Have you read these yet? Excellent reading if you haven't already.

https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/russian-tortoise-care-sheet.80698/

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/beginner-mistakes.45180/


----------



## JoeWells (Jan 16, 2020)

I was so worried at first. He/she would just burrow and not show itself at all. Besides the daily soaks I wouldn’t see it at all. It was lethargic and wouldn’t eat much. The last 5 or so days it’s been cruising around, eating lots and being way more active. It seems healthy and happy. I can finally breath. There were a few kinks I worked out with it’s habitat and I’m feeling pretty good about it now. I’m in this for the long haul. This is my first pet and I’m glad I made the decision to get a tortoise. I have that app that you can take pics of plants and it tells you what they are. I then cross reference with the tortoise table to see if it’s ok to feed. It’s actually pretty fun, like a hobby. I feel so much better having found this forum. I don’t think I’d have done things right without all of you and I appreciate you all


----------



## JoeWells (Jan 16, 2020)

KarenSoCal said:


> Hello! Do you have your baby yet?
> 
> I'm surprised no one has commented on this. You will probably find it impossible to keep in enough heat and humidity in an open topped enclosure. You will need a closed chamber habitat.
> 
> ...


I ended up closing the top with a piece of clear plexi glass and cut a hole for the light to hang through. It keeps things much more habitable. I’m quite pleased with the temp and humidity now. I also got a CHE for the night which helps a lot. Every other day or so I take everything out and turn up the substrate and moisten it up. I can really tell the difference in its daily mannerisms


----------

